# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Decided to stop drooling at brothers tank and start one of my own~ (please advise)

## wongwong

Hi brothers 

Cannot stop my jealously for the tanks you guys had set up, so i decided to get one of my own.
I am a super noob in this area, I only got my knowledge here and through talking with the LFS shopkeepers. So please comment and advise on my new tank!
I planning to have a tank with plants and maybe when cycle over put in some shrimps and neons, all equipment are obtain from 2 shops at C328 

Tank size 30cm


Problems encountered
-Did not foresee the plant will float, planning to use it to form carpet. In the end use stone to hold it down first, next day tie to wire mesh with java moss at the side

-Rock bought have the "$2" sign on it

Please feel free to give me your comments I still have a lot to learn from all the hidden dragons and crouching tigers here~

----------


## aj5122003

cool i like, how much is that pack of soil? if u dont mind can sell me some the remainding of yours as i cannot finish such a big pack

----------


## wongce

Read more about plants requirements and how to maintain them or you will end up going in circles... the plants on the right with a rock on top of it is HC, high requirement carpet plant. 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... haha good effort for scaping... well everybody gonna start somewhere...

----------


## qqiangq

Base on my experience I had with Shrimp substrate (Borneowild), it kind of difficult to grow those HC also the substrate size is not ideal for HC as well.
Good start though  :COOL!:

----------


## wongwong

Hi Brothers,

Currently i had took out the HC as it seems like what brother says it is really not doing very well and I shifted the left plant to the back, planning to save the space for a carpet. I had also added in 2 amano shrimps and 2 golden algae eaters (sorry i do not know their names). 

Seem like some black stuff are growing on my leafy plant on the top center any solutions to it? more amano shrimps?
(photo hours -8hours)

And any brothers know how to remove marker stain on my rock?
Attachment 39806


Planning to get the mesh to form carpet from James Brother as well
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-Coconut-Shell

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

hi wongwong,
to remove the stain, you can try some rubbing alcohol or gasoline, it should come off. but rememeber to wash it thoroughly before putting it back into tank..

Black stuff, is it hairy? if it is, you have some BBA. Pull it off and do a huge water change. reason is because the water parameters are off balanced, i think the nitrates are too high and the plants are not absorbing them.

another way is to take it out and spray some excel over the affected areas and leave for 1 or 2 minutes before washing it off.

From what i read, i think the tank is very new. not yet cycled. so best not to add any livestock into it. let the filter cycle first before adding. could take 2 or 3 weeks.

----------


## nicholasliao

What are the shrimps that remove bba? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## wongce

> What are the shrimps that remove bba? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Shrimps will only eat dead bba, off filter and spot dose affected area with excel. Dilute excel 1 :1 if you have shrimps nearly...best is to shoo your shrimps away or remove plants and spot dose outside the tank.

----------


## AQMS

Thanks for the number on the rock.
3230 $5 big $5 small.. :Grin:

----------


## wongwong

to zerofighterx101 haha why did i not thought of that haha.
Thanks wongce and Erctheanda for the info.

I am not sure if it will be hairy in the future, current state it just covers the whole leave.
I was thinking 2 amano shrimps may not be enough i pass by C328 i got a bag of 10+1 free amano shrimp for $9 and 4 siamese algae eater for $2. 
to my surprise when I came home the 2 amano shrimp cleared out the all the black stuff on the leaves!!!! :Shocked: 
I also found a tennis ball size moss ball for $4~ always been hearing brothers bought it but always no stock

Attachment 39819photo 2.JPG 
I know Erctheanda brother also said wait for it to cycle but i really cannot stand the algae so opps. (1 died yesterday :Sad: , so i fed it to my crayfish...)
Attachment 39821

----------


## Ingen

Marimo ball is actually a form of algae, I had it for awhile and had its filaments spread to my other plants.

----------


## wongce

From my limited knowledge of marimo...its a different kind of algae 

The filaments may spread but it takes very long time to grow...around 5mm per year. So if the whatever algae that grow fast in your tank is not marimo...but I do not exclude that marimo may have some hitchhiker algae...haha 

Well don't worry about marimo spreading... it looks darn nice when flattened and used as lawn( give wongwong some tips and things to research online) lol

----------


## aj5122003

hi where did u buy the marimo ball for $4 from? can tell me i also want get. 

the amano shrimp also. i went to c328 but cannot find amano shrimp. only got fire red shrimp 5 for $8,

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> the amano shrimp also. i went to c328 but cannot find amano shrimp. only got fire red shrimp 5 for $8,


C328 has bags of amano shrimps... they are labelled as yamato shrimps.  :Smile:

----------


## aj5122003

does c328 sell marimo ball? i cannot seems to find.

----------


## wongwong

Hi 

Brother aj5122003 marimo ball can be found at both C328 but Clementi Florist and Aquarium sometimes got the bigger size marimo, most of the time is only 3 to 4 cm diameter. My rule of thumb in LFS don't know ask, cannot find ask and want discount & freebies also ask. haha

Amano aka yamato shrimps are located at the back together with other crs, spot the slightly bigger bag ones. if cannot find ask aunty~

Brother wongce wa i just saw the moss carpet :Roll Eyes:  just one word nice~ but i let my tank and yamatos rest awhile first... had been itchy hand shift here and there the tank is always cloudy .




latest update: bought from Brother jamesneo his fissidens last night its nice~ got rid of the pearl grass and HC once and for all... may try them again when i have a new tank with equipments. Thanks James for being so steady and the fissidens are nice !!! :Well done: 

photo.JPG

----------


## aj5122003

thank tomorrow i got c328 find the marimo ball.

----------


## wongwong

Hi aj5122003 brother when you bought the moss ball show it here! It is normally pack separated 1 ball 1 bag. so if u see all in a tank and it small it is not worth buying as $1 more can double the size.

Brothers can anyone advise on the following? (current tank: 11 yamatos)
-topping up of evaporated water? should i use dechlorine tap water or buy mineral water to top up like some brothers sis in the forum
-testing kit? Do i need one? if yes how much is one going to cost?
-thermometer? any brothers can recommend one? i see those in c328 rang from $2 to $8 digital.
-photo period. I understand some brothers split it in to 4hours 4 hours as inbetween it can exchange air~ but how do you guys manage? like i am working 9-6pm i only wake up at 8 and reach home at 7.....

----------


## wongce

> Hi aj5122003 brother when you bought the moss ball show it here! It is normally pack separated 1 ball 1 bag. so if u see all in a tank and it small it is not worth buying as $1 more can double the size.
> 
> Brothers can anyone advise on the following? (current tank: 11 yamatos)
> -topping up of evaporated water? should i use dechlorine tap water or buy mineral water to top up like some brothers sis in the forum
> -testing kit? Do i need one? if yes how much is one going to cost?
> -thermometer? any brothers can recommend one? i see those in c328 rang from $2 to $8 digital.
> -photo period. I understand some brothers split it in to 4hours 4 hours as inbetween it can exchange air~ but how do you guys manage? like i am working 9-6pm i only wake up at 8 and reach home at 7.....


1)you can use tap water treated with anti-chlorine... age it for few days to play safe..
2)Better to have test kit but each will cost you around 10 over dollars...cheapest ones are around 8 dollars...
3)Thermometer..normal one good enough loh...hahah
4)stick to 6-8 hours if your current timing suits you. For me, i use a timer to auto switch ON and OFF my lights, co2, air pump... hehe i am very hardworking person... :Angel: 

I seriously suggest you read up the articles in the link below... it will help you understand this hobby better

http://www.urbanaquaria.com/
http://theplantedtankblog.blogspot.s...-yeartank.html

----------


## rakurime

> Hi aj5122003 brother when you bought the moss ball show it here! It is normally pack separated 1 ball 1 bag. so if u see all in a tank and it small it is not worth buying as $1 more can double the size.
> 
> Brothers can anyone advise on the following? (current tank: 11 yamatos)
> -*topping up of evaporated water?* should i use dechlorine tap water or buy mineral water to top up like some brothers sis in the forum
> -testing kit? Do i need one? if yes how much is one going to cost?
> -*thermometer?* any brothers can recommend one? i see those in c328 rang from $2 to $8 digital.
> -photo period. I understand some brothers split it in to 4hours 4 hours as inbetween it can exchange air~ but how do you guys manage? like i am working 9-6pm i only wake up at 8 and reach home at 7.....


Hi there bro, your tank looks neat and its what i wanted too, too bad mine just started last month, on a mere 6" (15cm x 15cm x 15cm) marina cubus tank :P

I'm intending to upgrade to a 1ft tank soon~~ 

*Thermometer*: i'm currently using this thermometer which costs $10 @ c328 (but u can get it for $8 at the 24hrs PolyArt just next door)
*UP A-931 C&F Digital Thermometer
*
Wrtqhd4.jpg

nHrZ90b.jpg


*Evaporated water*: there's an indication of "minimum water line" on the top of my submersible filter, so every 2 days when i see the water level goes down beyond the min line, i would top up with normal tap water, like 1.5 cups of it. Seems fine though

*Photo-period*: Normally i on my light from 7pm - 11pm or 12mn before i go sleep, then the next day morning i on like 630am-715am before i go work. sometimes even longer

----------


## wongwong

Thanks rakurime and wongce brothers.

Thanks for the info may drop my C328 to get the stuff today? or maybe next month pocket burning like singapore grass already.

How much would a timer for switch cause?
Will my fissiden carpet? its on wire mesh now.. if yes how long? any thing to fasten the process?
any recommendations i can at on the most left side and middle of my current tank? thinking of hair grass but not familiar with it.

Sorry for bombing you guys with question especially wongce brother, the blog is impressive bookmarked and read while boss not around :Grin: 
rakurime brother i like your small tank!! so cosy!!!! any fauna inside?

----------


## rakurime

my small tank now left with 1 CRS, 3 Rilli Blue, 9 Cherries, 1 Sakura, 1 green apple snail and 2 baby clams :P

with newly planted "spring onion-like" plant~

----------


## wongwong

baby clams???!!!! see picture!!!! interested!!!! can use it to fill up the empty spaces!!!!

----------


## wongwong

OH i saw the picture!!! nice!! will they move?? where did you buy them?

----------


## rakurime

Yup they are alive lol... 50cents per piece which i think is expensive... can buy bundle pack at $1.50 (i think more than 10 pcs in side) but its seasonal at c328...

----------


## wongwong

> Yup they are alive lol... 50cents per piece which i think is expensive... can buy bundle pack at $1.50 (i think more than 10 pcs in side) but its seasonal at c328...


Will they move much? or will they stay where you left them?
c328 polyart or the florist 
how to tell aunty? baby clams?

----------


## rakurime

> Will they move much? or will they stay where you left them?
> c328 polyart or the florist 
> how to tell aunty? baby clams?


They move at their own time... sometimes they can stone whole day but nv move at all, i guess especially when the shrimps are camping near them.. hahaha self-defence 
c328 florist, they have a mini tank near the counter which is full of snails, u can choose ur own depending on their stock/varieties (i dunno how often they restock it)

ya, u can say baby clams or small clams..

----------


## wongce

Wongwong,glad you like the blogs...those are real experience shared by UA and yours truly... read and learn well...haha got time treat both of us coffee...:P by the way, its possible for fissiden to carpet...saw in some overseas forum, but it will take a long time and effort..i think you can start using moss as carpet...easier and faster

timer? around 10 dollars plus minus for analog type... there are cheaper ones in IKEA...forgot price already..lol

Hi rakurime, those clams are normally use to treat green water (a type of floating algae). For clean and new setup, they might starve to death. Take note they will pollute the water fast if they die... just make sure they are well fed and alive... :Smile: . Maybe some other bros in aq got ways to feed those clams.... i am no expert in clams haha

----------


## wongwong

Hi any brothers know why my amano shrimps like to hide and cramp together? Tank so big but hide one corner


Attachment 39870Attachment 39871

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Is your tank fully cycled yet? Do read up on the nitrogen cycle.

Since you only started up the tank less than a week ago, its most likely still cycling with unstable parameters and currently undergoing toxic spikes in ammonia and nitrites... so your shrimps could be showing signs of stress due to the toxic conditions.

----------


## wongwong

ok thank UA brother, as wongce brother said testkit at $8-$10. Does one test kit able to test all stuff?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> ok thank UA brother, as wongce brother said testkit at $8-$10. Does one test kit able to test all stuff?


Individual tests only measure one parameter, but there are a few parameters to test in a tank, so it usually works out better to buy the test kits packaged in a set.

Most people get full test kits like the API Freshwater Master Test Kit which measure the main parameters like pH (high and low range), Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate. That kit costs around S$40-$50 at most LFS.

----------


## wongwong

ok thanks UA Brother

----------


## wongwong

> cool i like, how much is that pack of soil? if u dont mind can sell me some the remainding of yours as i cannot finish such a big pack


Brother you can whatsapp me at 9two99 five93o

----------


## Ingen

> Individual tests only measure one parameter, but there are a few parameters to test in a tank, so it usually works out better to buy the test kits packaged in a set.
> 
> Most people get full test kits like the API Freshwater Master Test Kit which measure the main parameters like pH (high and low range), Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate. That kit costs around S$40-$50 at most LFS.


I always wish they have those electronic ones like TDS/PH meter for all the parameter in one at affordable pricing haha.

----------


## wongwong

Hi Brothers

recently although i had disturbed the soil but the dust seems to settle on the plants, even after tapping a bit will still be left. and i is no longer shines as green.....

Bought a few plants from c328 yesterday any brothers can advice if it is suitable for my low tech tank?
should I had seachem or co2 tablet as lfs guy recommended? 


Attachment 39946photo 2.jpg

----------


## wongce

Buy seachem excel if you want to supplement carbon. Do not waste your money on tablets

----------


## wongwong

Haha wongce brother really must treat you coffee liao,

btw i spot plants leaves some torn and 1 or 2 of them have holes....any idea?

----------


## wongwong

any brothers also know how much roughly it cost to get a co2 for my tank?

----------


## wongce

> Haha wongce brother really must treat you coffee liao,
> 
> btw i spot plants leaves some torn and 1 or 2 of them have holes....any idea?





> any brothers also know how much roughly it cost to get a co2 for my tank?


Now only you offer coffee ah.. i waited till you can visit me in sg zoo liau...i am the animal with a long neck...lol

which plant ? if nana or java then is probably due to your rough handling...lol

wah, you use fissiden as foreground ah.. must have spend a fortune... lol.. by the way, you can trim them and replant..seem a bit long... harvest then replant or re-tie on to mesh...hehe
the red plant may reduce redness soon... but don't worry its normal... 

co2 set up depends ... if manual regulator with 2L tank is around 100- 150 for new set. You can wait patiently in AQ marketplace for good deals...

----------


## wongwong

Hi any Brothers experience before yamato shrimps or RCS shrimps being attack by siamese algae eater before??

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Hi any Brothers experience before yamato shrimps or RCS shrimps being attack by siamese algae eater before??


No for me. unless they are unhealthy or dying.

----------


## wongce

I seen sae chasing away outher shrimps from food... they they will chase whatever smaller than them away from food...

I did not see any vicious attack before though... no jaws attack..haha

----------


## wongwong

when i came home my SAE eating my yamato shrimps not sure the sae kill it or its dead and the sae eats it

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yes, once SAE are accustomed to a tank and start to realize that dead shrimps can be eaten they will actively seek out and consume dead shrimps (in my tanks with SAE, they are the fastest dead shrimp clean-up crew, even faster than the other shrimps). 

When you see SAE "attacking" shrimps, they are not really attacking the shrimps, its more like taking a quick sniff and checking of the shrimps are dead and edible... that does disturb the shrimps though, so it can become a stress factor for them.

----------


## wongwong

:Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 

Came home and more shrimps die!!!! even the pregnant sakura i add last night died!!!!!

brothers please advice what is the most important testing kit i need to buy..... really want to wait till next month cos no money le but the shrimps keep dying......

----------


## Urban Aquaria

From the start of this thread, its only been around 2+ weeks since you started the tank so most likely it's still in the midst of cycling process with toxic spikes and the parameters are still unstable (especially in small tanks).

You should let the tank finish cycling and ensure the parameters are all stable before adding shrimps, or else most of them will just keep dying and it'll be a waste of money to keep buying them.

If you want to test the water conditions, get those that test ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels... or just get the full test kits like API Freshwater Master Test Kit.

Actually even without test kit its already common knowlege that the tank needs time to cycle anyways (test kits only help track the cycle process, it wouldn't accelerate it), so conservatively you should just let it run without any shrimps for at least 6-8 weeks beforehand, then do the tests to confirm before adding the shrimps.

----------


## rakurime

maybe u can go any LFS (or c328 in this case) to buy the following,

Seachem prime/safe or Sera aquatonic (to remove chlorine, chloramine, ammonia or other pollutants that came from our tap)
mosura old sea mud powder & mosura BT-9 powder to condition the water "like river habitat" so it will reduce stress and create a similar river environment~ 
azoo 11 in 1 super bio-bacteria (which does the same as chlorine + ammonia remover, but in addition also add beneficial bacteria into the water, reduces stress etc)

get more lava rocks if u wish, to soften the water aka lower the PH
but if u getting more plants, also need to ensure u have sufficient CO2 to support..

my new tank set up 8 days ago (with no livestock), but did a major WC last fri night, as i rescape a little, removed front portion of my sand/soil hence i did a 90% water top up.

added a breeding box attached to the new tank, so that will be the "acclimating procedure" for new livestocks to be added into the tank..

i only did PH test daily and CO2 test for now, from 7.4 dropped to 6.5 and its dropping (hopefully to 6.0 or neutral), CO2 is fairly just slightly above the neutral level, will control on that part.

Fri 90% WC
Sun night added neon tetras and lampeye tetras in the 1.2litres breeding box for acclimating till today, 3-4 days and i'm still not ready to set them into the main tank, they are eating well and appeard less stress now..



So far 1 lampeye tetra died on the first night due to stress, the rest are eating well...
5 neon tetra + 3 lampeye + 1 small snail from my previous 6" marina tank to help to do the cycling~

I'm a newbie just like you, learning everyday from forumners here and through mistakes..

----------


## wongwong

Wa rakurime brother! 

All expensive stuff! mind to share the cost haha? specially your CO2 set

----------


## rakurime

haha i can eat maggie mee for the next 2 weeks liao  :Sad: 

Tank: gex glassterior cube 200H = $28
Canister filter: eheim aquacompact 40 = $99
Lighting : aquazonic 20cm clip led (2 modes, day & night) with "antenna" type extension/adjustable rod = $39
Fan : gex aqua cool fan (compact/smallest size) = $33
Substrate : H.E.L.P custom soil for shrimp 3kg = $15
Sand : ANS NatureSand Sunset Yellow Sand 5kg= $14
CO2 kit: Fluval Pressurized 88g-CO2 Kit = $99 (didnt like their stock bubble counter and diffuser)
*bubble counter: Ista 2in1 bubble counter + check valve = $9
*diffuser: ANS Opti-glass Nano diffuser = $5
Additional supplements: 
mosura old sea mud powder $10, 
Sera aquatonic $9+, 
azoo 11 in 1 super bio-bacteria $8.90,
Thermometer : up-aqua pro A-930 submersible digital thermometer $7.50
Rocks : $2-3 each (3 pcs in total)
Plant with driftwood : $8
Plant : $4
Petite nana : $4.50
Breeding box: sudo breeding box (1.2L) satellite = $9

+ the accessories + airline tubes, tube holders, long tweezer, net etc

about $420+

 :Sad: 


do read up about pressurized co2 kits before u start to look for one, if u have the budget i would suggest u to go for solenoid regulator set, buy ur own gas cylinder (refillable), and the bubble counter with check-valve, glass diffuser etc...

i chose this fluval co2 kit because i dont need that much co2, as my tank is not big and i do not have the space to store big cylinder tanks, and solenoid regulator is out of my budget, even though it works perfectly with a power switch, i rather do manual work by fine-tuning 1 bubble per 5 second setting :P

know what u want, and what works and what doesnt work, find out more and check the reviews often!

----------


## wongce

Rakurime, nice setup...but in my humble opinion, your tank with hardy plants do not even need co2 in the first place...you can keep them with normal air bubbler (for fish n shrimps)... good selection of plants plays the trick..

Hi wongwong, as what UA shared... research more before you dive into shrimp keeping. It not a hard hobby but they are a lot more delicate than fishes... a lot of parameters to take note. 

Maybe I talked too much again... UA, Eric you guys take over...I tapping out now...haha

----------


## limz_777

the ANS sunset yellow look so much different from the pictures on EOA website , is it very fine like sudo sand ?

----------


## apek19

> haha i can eat maggie mee for the next 2 weeks liao 
> 
> Tank: gex glassterior cube 200H = $28
> Canister filter: eheim aquacompact 40 = $99
> Lighting : aquazonic 20cm clip led (2 modes, day & night) with "antenna" type extension/adjustable rod = $39
> Fan : gex aqua cool fan (compact/smallest size) = $33
> Substrate : H.E.L.P custom soil for shrimp 3kg = $15
> Sand : ANS NatureSand Sunset Yellow Sand 5kg= $14
> CO2 kit: Fluval Pressurized 88g-CO2 Kit = $99 (didnt like their stock bubble counter and diffuser)
> ...


What a list! With that, I think you can keep more than java ferns and nana bro! 😆 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## rakurime

> Rakurime, nice setup...but in my humble opinion, your tank with hardy plants do not even need co2 in the first place...you can keep them with normal air bubbler (for fish n shrimps)... good selection of plants plays the trick..


oh... but my CO2 kit at such setting (1 bubble every 5 sec) won't be too much for the entire tank right? i use it only when i on the white led lights, like 2-4 hours per day the most..

so its better to buy another small pump with air-stone to circulate the oxygen ?




> the ANS sunset yellow look so much different from the pictures on EOA website , is it very fine like sudo sand ?


erm it looks quite fine to me, i dunno about sudo sand as i have not got a chance to see it in stores at the moment...
i did a stupid mistake, didn't soak and wash the sand before i add them in, but the cloudiness cleared in 24hours on my first day when i filled the tank with water...
in overall the tank has been cycled for a week...




> What a list! With that, I think you can keep more than java ferns and nana bro!  
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


haha i just added golden nana last night! i have not much grounding space left, so i let chuck the golden nana near the top left corner with new plants but not covered with soil letting it "float", is it ok?

i like the pearling effect of java ferns... but not much space left !!

----------


## wongwong

the casualty seems to stop (finger crossed)

i have a problem as from the start i had trimmed some plants and disturbed the sand so the carpet i that i using seems very dusty and also my moss ball. should i take it out and rinse it?

i tried doing so but whenever i put back those small dust will make my mini fissidens dirty again.... and when you guys use moss on mesh do you all cover the mesh side with mesh to make it more natural or you guys just leave it as it is??

----------


## wongce

> oh... but my CO2 kit at such setting (1 bubble every 5 sec) won't be too much for the entire tank right? i use it only when i on the white led lights, like 2-4 hours per day the most..
> 
> so its better to buy another small pump with air-stone to circulate the oxygen ?
> 
> 
> erm it looks quite fine to me, i dunno about sudo sand as i have not got a chance to see it in stores at the moment...
> i did a stupid mistake, didn't soak and wash the sand before i add them in, but the cloudiness cleared in 24hours on my first day when i filled the tank with water...
> in overall the tank has been cycled for a week...
> 
> ...


your setup already done and running properly right? then just leave it... :Smile:  normally itchy hands will cause more problems...well if you setup another similar tank... you can do it low tech style... :Smile:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> oh... but my CO2 kit at such setting (1 bubble every 5 sec) won't be too much for the entire tank right? i use it only when i on the white led lights, like 2-4 hours per day the most..


Your Co2 injection is quite minimal and its only switched on for a rather short time, so not sure if it helps much if used in such a way... but i guess even abit of Co2 should have some benefit to the plants (though how beneficial is probably abit tricky to gauge with low Co2 injection and naturally slow growing plants).

Note that since you have to switch it on and off manually, do be careful not to accidentally leave it on overnight or over a weekend (ie. if you forget or happen to be busy)... a small tank volume + small water surface area can result in Co2 levels building up very quickly, which can affect the fauna (especially with manual regulators which tend to have fluctuating injection rates over time).

An alternative you could consider is to use Seachem Excel, if you dose normal recommended dosage its safe to use and if you forget to dose its also okay, less chances of mishaps.

----------


## wongwong

Hi brothers after seeing my SAE and Yamato keep disturbing the rcs i took them out..... (Spent quite some time catching the SAE....)

So now my tank is just rcs and 1 multiple coloured small fish (Sorry not sure of the name swordtail + colourfull neon?)

problem now is since i had no algae crew in my tank, the glass is starting to show some green algae. How can i prevent it? I heard people say use snail but will it eat my plants or shrimplets? will it bloom in population?

and my temp is 29 in the day and 28 at the night, if i want to lower the temperature i must get a fan right? must my fan be on 24 hrs? or just during the hot afternoon? my tank is only 1 feet so water evaporation so be quite high, i topping up with fairprice water

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi brothers after seeing my SAE and Yamato keep disturbing the rcs i took them out..... (Spent quite some time catching the SAE....)
> 
> So now my tank is just rcs and 1 multiple coloured small fish (Sorry not sure of the name swordtail + colourfull neon?)
> 
> problem now is since i had no algae crew in my tank, the glass is starting to show some green algae. How can i prevent it? I heard people say use snail but will it eat my plants or shrimplets? will it bloom in population?
> 
> and my temp is 29 in the day and 28 at the night, if i want to lower the temperature i must get a fan right? must my fan be on 24 hrs? or just during the hot afternoon? my tank is only 1 feet so water evaporation so be quite high, i topping up with fairprice water


Good choice to remove the SAE, it'll outgrow your 1ft tank very quickly so will have to be eventually removed anyways. Yamato/Amano shrimps are much larger and have bigger appetites so they would usually tend to outcompete the smaller RCS shrimps for food too, especially in a small tank.

Algae on the glass usually indicates excess lights on those areas, but it appears in all tanks... just that in a balanced tank the algae on glass is very minimal and usually only need to spot scrape some areas every 1-2 months. If you have to scrape the algae every week, then have to check and see what is unbalanced in your tank.

SAE and shrimps don't help much with algae on the glass sides. You can get 1-2 otocinclus to help with that, they will graze and eat up the soft green/brown algae on the glass. Otocinclus will not harm or bother shrimps or shrimplets.

For the hard green algae spots (ie. green spot algae), you have to manually scrape them off. Only nerite snails will eat it, so you could try getting maybe 1-2 and see if they help. The snails don't bother shrimps or shrimplets too, they are too slow anyways. Note that nerite snails may lay white eggs in the tank, the eggs will not hatch but will stick permanently to hardscape, plants and glass, so you will still have to manually scrape them off.

If you are having RCS shrimps, then 28-29°C is actually okay for them... though if the temperature starts to get higher than that, a fan can usually help to lower the water temperature further by around 2-3°C (you can set it on timer to activate only in the daytime, or can also be on 24 hours, up to you), you'll have to see if its worth the extra evaporation and constant topping up of water and the noise of the fan.

----------


## wongwong

Hi Urban Aquaria brother,

i will just buy a algae scraper to remove those on the glass, 

Is it me or otocinclus look alot like SAE when i google for its image?

for the fan if the evaporation is high and i if i keep topping up the water with fairprice water will it be harmful to my shrimps?

happy boy me i bought two more sakura after seeing the casualty in my tank have stop. bought it quite expensive at tampines yun feng 1 for $2.50 but i chose 2 berried ones~ (finger crossed hope they are okay~) 

I also have a young endler wondering is it shrimp and shrimplets safe?

----------


## wongwong

and for the fan size of 1 feet tank? is it the bigger the better? i heard people uses computer fan?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Is it me or otocinclus look alot like SAE when i google for its image?


Yeah, both fishes do have some resemblance, especially the common otocinclus species which have a black stripe in the middle. 

The main difference is SAE are usually bought as baby or juvenile size at 3-4cm from LFS and eventually grow to 14+ cm in length, and they have mouths adapted to biting strands of algae (rather than scrubbing, so they can't stick to aquarium glass)... while otocinclus are usually bought at nearly adult size of 2-3cm from LFS and only grow up to max 4+ cm in length, and they have mouths adapted to scrubbing flat surfaces for algae (hence they can stick to aquarium glass).





> for the fan if the evaporation is high and i if i keep topping up the water with fairprice water will it be harmful to my shrimps?


If you top up with distilled or RO water (ie. water with zero mineral content), then it helps to prevent the TDS levels from gradually increasing after each top-up... though that is more of a practice by those who keep the more sensitive shrimps like CRS species which have a lower tolerance to fluctuating TDS levels and need the TDS to be kept at a narrow range. 

RCS shrimps are not as sensitive to changing TDS levels, as long as the changes are gradual they can adapt to it quite well, so its not really necessary to specially use distilled/RO water to do top ups in their tank, most RCS keepers just use de-chlorinated tap water for top-ups.

Its no harm to use distilled or RO water as top-ups for RCS tanks though, it just depends on how much extra expense and effort you are willing to go through everyday.  :Grin: 





> I also have a young endler wondering is it shrimp and shrimplets safe?


Endlers will usually leave the adult shrimps alone but will hunt shrimplets (even the young endlers will hunt shrimplets too, they are actually even better at it as they are small enough to go into shrimp hiding places).





> and for the fan size of 1 feet tank? is it the bigger the better? i heard people uses computer fan?


Usually when you buy aquarium fans, they would have a tank size recommendation for the various models... a larger fan helps to cool down the water faster but the evaporation will be even quicker, and there is still a maximum limit to the amount of temperature reduction for fans (whether large or small fan, still only 2-3°C temperature reduction). The main consideration with a larger fan is whether you have enough space to fix it on the small tank.

----------


## wongwong

Hi Urban Aquaria brother,

so happy now i bought the DYMAX W7 fan, after installation mere 1 min the temperature starts to drop from 29.2 to 27.4 at night. 

After the temperature reach around 28 i saw all of my sakura shrimp came out to stroll!!! which i have never seen before!! they are always hiding! they even start to nibble the pellet that i drop although they still never finish....

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Hi Urban Aquaria brother,
> 
> so happy now i bought the DYMAX W7 fan, after installation mere 1 min the temperature starts to drop from 29.2 to 27.4 at night. 
> 
> After the temperature reach around 28 i saw all of my sakura shrimp came out to stroll!!! which i have never seen before!! they are always hiding! they even start to nibble the pellet that i drop although they still never finish....


Congrats! hope the evaporation is not too much for you.

----------


## wongwong

thanks uncle eric!

actually the evaporation is quite high... but as long my shrimps are happier if i topup water everyday or week still depends i dont mind~

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> thanks uncle eric!
> 
> actually the evaporation is quite high... but as long my shrimps are happier if i topup water everyday or week still depends i dont mind~


OK. thats good to hear!

if you had a chiller.... the shrimps will be even happier...................................................... poison!

----------


## wongwong

haha.... must resist temptation haha

this month pocket burn big big liao

----------


## wongwong

So after my "Research"

following are shrimp and shrimplet safe?
-Oto
-Boraras Brigittae (lesser casualty only not safe~)

(any more fish?)
any stuff that can fight algae other then oto?
- just remove yamato the gangster....
- not a snail person....

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> So after my "Research"
> 
> following are shrimp and shrimplet safe?
> -Oto
> -Boraras Brigittae (lesser casualty only not safe~)
> 
> (any more fish?)
> any stuff that can fight algae other then oto?
> - just remove yamato the gangster....
> - not a snail person....


Otocinclus are confirmed safe with shrimps and shrimplets, and they specialize in eating algae.

Boraras Brigittae are safe with adult shrimps but will hunt and eat new-born 2-3mm size shrimplets (but after a 1-2 weeks when the shrimplets grow larger they will not be targets anymore), the key is to make sure you have a low fish to shrimp ratio, like 1 boraras vs 10 shrimps, and there are dense plant mass for the shrimplets to hide in... this is so that even if the few boraras manage find and eat some shrimplets, the overall shrimp population can still grow with the higher reproduction and survival rate.

There are the other types of boraras like merah, maculatus, urophthalmoides, they all have similar behaviors.

You can consider other small fishes like microdevario kubotai or sundadanio axelrodi too, abit more rare to find but from my experience can also be kept with shrimps.

Algae eaters for small tanks tend to be rather limited due to the size factor. An alternative are the "small" plecos like L183 starlight pleco or the bristlenose pleco... but although they are sold as small juveniles at 3-4cm at LFS, they will eventually grow up to 15+ cm in length (too large for a 1ft tank).

----------


## wongwong

Oh Thank Urban Aquria Brother,

I went to your blog and love your puddle garden and i most likely will get _Otocinclus Cocama_ like the one in your blog.

Just when i thought my tank is getting stable, the filter spoiled.... after research i found out the problem is with the impeller. Making so loud noises.... bought it less then a month? haiz should be going to c328 polyart to buy since got my current filter at c328 florist, although cheap but... i wouldnt comment maybe just my luck. root of the problem as when soil is being disturb fine particles are being stuck near the impeller...

Problem now is how to transfer to the new filter without disturbing my tank cycle? most possibly not getting back the same model... or is getting the motor and impeller worth? i bought the boyu 2015 filter at $7

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Just when i thought my tank is getting stable, the filter spoiled.... after research i found out the problem is with the impeller. Making so loud noises.... bought it less then a month? haiz should be going to c328 polyart to buy since got my current filter at c328 florist, although cheap but... i wouldnt comment maybe just my luck. root of the problem as when soil is being disturb fine particles are being stuck near the impeller...
> 
> Problem now is how to transfer to the new filter without disturbing my tank cycle? most possibly not getting back the same model... or is getting the motor and impeller worth? i bought the boyu 2015 filter at $7


Those small hang-on filters have very little bio-media filtration area so they don't hold much beneficial bacteria anyways (it more for trapping particles and creating water movement), you also have to clean them more often or else they quickly get clogged up (check that large particles didn't get stuck in the impeller and jam it, use a sponge filter guard on the inlet tube to reduce the chances of that happening).

If you want to switch to another filter, i guess you could just get another hang-on filter and run it along side for a while too. You can try the Dophin H-80 hang-on filter, its a similar size and i use it for my temporary quarantine/hospital tank and so far it runs well and is very quiet.

Alternatively, if you want better long-term filtration with much more bio-media space, you could consider getting a small canister filter, like the Eden 501 or Shiruba XB301 (both around $40+), they cost more but can handle the bio-load better and keep the cycle more stable. There is also another small canister filter called the Boyu EF-05, similar design as the other 2 models i mentioned, its cheaper (around $20+) but with lower flow rate, i never used it before but looks like can work too.

----------


## wongwong

> Those small hang-on filters have very little bio-media filtration area so they don't hold much beneficial bacteria anyways (it more for trapping particles and creating water movement), you also have to clean them more often or else they quickly get clogged up (check that large particles didn't get stuck in the impeller and jam it, use a sponge filter guard on the inlet tube to reduce the chances of that happening).
> 
> If you want to switch to another filter, i guess you could just get another hang-on filter and run it along side for a while too. You can try the Dophin H-80 hang-on filter, its a similar size and i use it for my temporary quarantine/hospital tank and so far it runs well and is very quiet.
> 
> Alternatively, if you want better long-term filtration with much more bio-media space, you could consider getting a small canister filter, like the Eden 501 or Shiruba XB301 (both around $40+), they cost more but can handle the bio-load better and keep the cycle more stable. There is also another small canister filter called the Boyu EF-05, similar design as the other 2 models i mentioned, its cheaper (around $20+) but with lower flow rate, i never used it before but looks like can work too.


any idea what about ista HOF? and the price?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> any idea what about ista HOF? and the price?


I've used the ISTA slim 180L hang-on filter before too, costs around $13-$14? (can't remember exactly). Quite good and looks nice, has abit more space for bio-media (i removed the original filter cartridge and put in Seachem Matrix instead)... its relatively quiet, but not as silent as the Dophin H-80 though.

----------


## Danialavr

The eden 501 is a good filter, very reliable. Used it for my 4gallon before the upgrade. Quite small but i think it should be enough for your tank, filled mine with bio rings and sponge and still had space for a pack of carbon. Dont know where to get it though haha i got mine 2nd hand.

----------


## wongwong

> The eden 501 is a good filter, very reliable. Used it for my 4gallon before the upgrade. Quite small but i think it should be enough for your tank, filled mine with bio rings and sponge and still had space for a pack of carbon. Dont know where to get it though haha i got mine 2nd hand.


Thanks brother but i still prefer HOF type




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wongwong

Came back home saw a mosquito on my frogbits....

Had to use this for now....ImageUploadedByTapatalk1395843494.806553.jpg




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Came back home saw a mosquito on my frogbits....
> 
> Had to use this for now....ImageUploadedByTapatalk1395843494.806553.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



SWEE. HAHAHA

where is your tank? cannot see it.. well camouflaged brother. well done. that army needs you.
LOL

----------


## wongwong

Hehe uncle eric dont tease me leh 
No choice liao desperate man calls for desperate measures
Will upload later cant upload via tap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Hehe uncle eric dont tease me leh 
> No choice liao desperate man calls for desperate measures
> Will upload later cant upload via tap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha... joking joking.. can get a juvenile guppy or endler to help control the larvae, it works!

----------


## wongwong

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1395885522.967523.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1395885529.646728.jpg

But i am goin to have shrimplets soon wont they eat them?

Side track abit is my metal filter guard able to prevent the shrimplets from getting suck in? (The inlet lead to a spinning wheel, haha got feeling of the finding nemo scene)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Attachment 40211Attachment 40212
> 
> But i am goin to have shrimplets soon wont they eat them?
> 
> Side track abit is my metal filter guard able to prevent the shrimplets from getting suck in? (The inlet lead to a spinning wheel, haha got feeling of the finding nemo scene)


It's a trade-off i guess... either have one or two fishes to handle mosquito larvae (and maybe lose a few shrimplets along the way, let nature takes it's course), or have to just cover the tank and manually remove the larvae whenever you spot them.

That particular mesh guard you are using will let new-born shrimplets in (those really tiny 1-2mm ones)... i've used it before and still found shrimps in my canister filter. 

If you want to prevent shrimplets from getting into your filter, use the gUSH brand mesh guard which is made from even finer mesh material, or use a sponge pre-filter guard made from dense sponge material (like the type used for sponge filters)... the only issue with these finer/denser inlet guards is they tend to clog up with dirt and detritus alot more quickly so you'll need to clean and unclog them more often.

----------


## wongwong

Latest update.

My berried mom gave birth! both at the same day happy for 1 week plus until yesterday......

i found mosquito in my room i decide to use bygone.... i remembered one of the brother's maid spray bygone in his room and his shrimp wiped out. Therefore i only dare to spray at far corners and at the floor. to my horror after spraying i think it some how got into the water.... causing all the shrimps and shrimplets swim like crazy in the tank!!

Thats the moment i knew i had a super terrible mistake...... i faster change 60% of water.... the next day i realise all adult shrimps are alive but all the shrimplets had died.....
 :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

So sad to hear that. Remember to keep the insecticide away from the tank next time.

----------


## Y3H

Should had used the classical method of slapping the mosquito. Use your blood as bait  :Very Happy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wongwong

decided to clean up my tank bottom as alot of dead shrimplets, after finishing when i move the moss ball saw 1 shrimplet swim out!!!!! maybe thats the lone ranger~

when pasir ris farmway got a berried shrimp didnt drip long maybe just 20 mins...found her dead this morning haiz..... took out the eggs hope they hatch in the net.... 

My oto got from there also when transfering drop in to the sink!!!!luckly i open the bottom its still there~

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> i found mosquito in my room i decide to use bygone.... i remembered one of the brother's maid spray bygone in his room and his shrimp wiped out. Therefore i only dare to spray at far corners and at the floor. to my horror after spraying i think it some how got into the water.... causing all the shrimps and shrimplets swim like crazy in the tank!!
> 
> Thats the moment i knew i had a super terrible mistake...... i faster change 60% of water.... the next day i realise all adult shrimps are alive but all the shrimplets had died.....


Yeah, usage of aerosol based sprays can be detrimental to shrimps in open top tanks, could be anything from cleaning solutions, polish, perfumes or even deodorants. Even if it was sprayed far away from the tank, the micro particles of chemicals could still circulate around the room and settle in the tank.

Recently i had a friend who was puzzled why the shrimps in his tank kept dying everyday, after checking and re-checking everything, he is ventually narrowed down to the spray deodorant he was using every morning. Once he switched to roll-on versions, the shrimps stopped dying.  :Smile:

----------


## wongce

The similar thing happend to my friend, water parameters all ok but shrimps keep dying...end up its due to her GF spraying perfume nearby his tank is the cause.

Well the lesson is...shrimps are sensitive creatures. ..

Wongwong, I think you should stop buying and monitor the condition first.

You can add activated carbon packs into the water/filter to absorb the poisonous substance for few week...monitor the current shrimps first before you add more shrimp and burn a hole in your wallet.

Remove the carbon after few weeks and you pour used the carbon into your pots as fertilizer/substrate...nothing is wasted

----------


## wongwong

Hi Brothers carbon if i tell the lfs uncle they should know right? filter carbon or say something else? What about the white stone that remove ammonia or something like it?

previously when i change my filter the uncle recommend bio balls?

----------


## wongwong

anybody have any experience with the following?

-guppies frys, do they help eat up mosquito larvae and those small white worm? they are alittle bigger then the shrimplets size

-filter with surface skimmer, will they suck in the mosquito eggs or something on the surface? will shrimplets get suck in?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi Brothers carbon if i tell the lfs uncle they should know right? filter carbon or say something else? What about the white stone that remove ammonia or something like it?
> 
> previously when i change my filter the uncle recommend bio balls?


Yeah, just mention carbon for aquarium and the LFS will recommend you the suitable ones... just make sure to get the ones which don't release phosphates into the water.

Note that carbon only works for around 2 weeks, after that have to replace or change back to normal media. Carbon adsorbs everything, including ferts and nutrients, so although its good for short term removal of chemicals or medication, its not as recommended for long term use in planted tanks.

The white stone media is probably zeolite? That is a type of media thats designed to specifically absorb ammonia, some people use that if they need to control ammonia levels, usually due to high bio-load systems. It also has a limited lifespan (around a month), before needing to be replaced or recharged.

An alternative to zeolite is Seachem Purigen.

Bio-balls are another type of media, they are basically plastic balls with layers and grooves... they are cheap and usually used in large sump filtration systems, though not so commonly used in canister filters (most people use other types of bio-media with higher surface area instead).





> anybody have any experience with the following?
> 
> -guppies frys, do they help eat up mosquito larvae and those small white worm? they are alittle bigger then the shrimplets size
> 
> -filter with surface skimmer, will they suck in the mosquito eggs or something on the surface? will shrimplets get suck in?


Guppy fry will eat small white worms and mosquito larvae, even adults guppies will eat those critters. Though any fishes which eat small critters will also naturally see shrimplets as yummy snacks too (luckily shrimplets are faster than worms and larvae, so higher chances of escape).  :Grin: 

Surface skimmers will suck in mosquito eggs and larvae, and also shrimplets too, so to prevent that you can put fine mesh or dense sponge around the skimmer head to block them from entering.

----------


## wongce

Wongwong, the activated carbon is sold readily in most if not all LFS...got cheap and got expensive ones...well no need to go for really expensive ones...get the one that suit your budget.

The media to remove ammonia ..zeolite something...it works to some extend but if your tank is cycled properly, you do not need them...I just bought them for trial and experiment...it needs to be recharge after some time ..haha

Bioballs? Don't waste your money, go for porous ceramic rings is good enough. 

If you really worry, grab some small endlers...they are small but well, note that shrimps are food to fishes... only oto is shrimp safe...but for the sake of preventing mosquito, I have few endlers and a lot of hiding space for my shrimps

Surface skimmer sucks everything it can fit...haha... adult shrimps also may be sucked in... I put a filter sponge on the edge of the skimmer to prevent sucking of shrimps...but I feel the skimmer works less efficiently

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Carbon, can just walk into shop. go to the filter media section and scan for it.
if not can give a shout to uncle "i want carbon." you will receive the finger of enlightenment, telling you where to go. LOL

why do you want to use carbon? activated carbon removes alot of things from the water..

----------


## wongwong

haha Uncle eric no choice... i scare the bygone still exist in the tank.....

If the skimmer sucks in shrimp...then no point i put it... cause i want to prevent mosquito eggs...

Do my tank have lots of hidding place? (i don't really think so...)
Any ideas on adding hidding place?

can anybody help to ID my plants? i have labelled them for easy stating.
1
2
3
4
5
6
7 - mini fissiden
8 - marimo moss ball
9 - Java moss
10
11
12
photo.jpgimage.jpeg

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Me no expert, but i try..

1 nana
2 pennywort (braziliian?)
3 java fern
4 cannot see.. 
5 looks like rotala (macandra?)
6 echindorus quad
7 - mini fissiden
8 - marimo moss ball
9 - Java moss
10 hornworts
11 looks like non aquatic moss to me.. not sure
12 frogbit.

----------


## wongwong

photo.jpg

Attached a bigger photo hope it helps

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Looks like emmersed java moss. To know for sure, need to see one complete frond. And also know whether it's emmersed or submerged when you bought it.

----------


## wongwong

decided to set up a simple outdoor tank after inspired by felix brother post.

just guppies oto and java fern. in the middle of the night reading AQ found out easily infest by algae outdoor decided to bring indoor.... so brought to toilet to wash the tank bottom as put with my father flower pot got alot of soil at the external of the tank....placed it at the sink resting on the tap... and it suddenly broke!!!! :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated: 

2 am!!!! put all in a pail,lucky in the evening i scoop out the guppies as i preparing to breed only 1 colour so the tank only have 2oto and a betta (incase NEA check mosquito).
but i cannt seems to find my betta!!! in the end found out that it had drop into the sewage hole  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  throw food to lure and try to net but a rectanglur net in the deep sewage hole is....

intheend can see can not catch....lucky is $1 betta... but still....

----------


## felix_fx2

Glass tank? 

Alamak, the better jump out and went into the drainage? 
Sorry for your loss.. 

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## wongce

Oh, really bad luck bro.... maybe its a sign to tell you to get a bigger tank.....hahaha

----------


## wongwong

haha brothers

although i live in tampines my school is at clementi so after work at expo area i will run down to clementi shop shop then go school. at c328 saw a 2 ft tank for $20 only! so tempted to buy but lecture and friends confirm say me.. so i request for help in facebook for a lift if i buy the tank. end up my friend give me his decomm 2 ft tank haha 

going to start tonight maybe just bare tank and some java ferns first...until exam finish may add soil in..

----------


## felix_fx2

> haha brothers
> 
> although i live in tampines my school is at clementi so after work at expo area i will run down to clementi shop shop then go school. at c328 saw a 2 ft tank for $20 only! so tempted to buy but lecture and friends confirm say me.. so i request for help in facebook for a lift if i buy the tank. end up my friend give me his decomm 2 ft tank haha 
> 
> going to start tonight maybe just bare tank and some java ferns first...until exam finish may add soil in..


You work in expo area? i will still be working in UE Bizhub until end of this month.. If you got take tea breaks & want go together, pop me a pm

C328 is like the other side of singapore from expo... you not run... is like FLY there...

----------


## wongwong

Wa ok!! But i took leave until next monday liao!!! Got exam on thurs and sat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wongwong

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1398181109.694577.jpg

Is the back yellow square thing the one brothers talking about going to pregnant soon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1398181109.694577.jpg
> 
> Is the back yellow square thing the one brothers talking about going to pregnant soon?


Thats the female shrimp's "saddle", which are the undeveloped eggs in the ovaries. Once they mate the fertilized eggs will be positioned in their undercarriage.

----------


## wongwong

Woots more shrimplets!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Y3H

> Wa ok!! But i took leave until next monday liao!!! Got exam on thurs and sat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sidetrack abit, bro you SIM student? Cos next weeks also my exams haha.


Shrimp hobby quite good to distract and de-stress...

----------


## wongwong

Haha ya sim~ haha super distracting cant focus at my table anymore just keep getting suck into the tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Y3H

Haha same man. Now disciplining myself to not look at the tank until break time.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Wa ok!! But i took leave until next monday liao!!! Got exam on thurs and sat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Update
Too late... today last day at beloved workplace is over....

----------

